# Rear seat won't fold to bed - VW T4 conversion



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Hi

I've got a LHD VW Westfalia and the rear seat has stopped folding into a bed. You're supposed to lift the seat squab a little and then pull and the whole thing is supposed to come towards you as the back of the seat goes flat, but mine stays resolutely at right angles. It didn't used to be this way! I think the same system exists in many van conversions including some Vitos.

Can anyone advise what might be wrong? 

At one side of the seat squab there is a small almost triangular stamping that pivots on one corner, another corner has a hole in and the other is shaped as if to locate in the seat. The "hole" has paint worn away which suggests it should be used in some way, but no obvious place for a threaded screw or bolt. Might this be my problem?


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

I think you have described a 'Rock and Roll' bed mechanism.

Such a device is fitted to my VW T25/T3.

Are you sure the pivot bolts have not been tightened too much and therefore causing the mechanism to 'lock up'?

The 2 bolts I am talking about are the ones fitted with nyloc type nuts, which are adjusted, but not dogged up tight (thus allowing the frame to adopt different positions)

Sorry if this sounds long-winded, my mechanism is 23 years old and still works as new. I'm sure it must be just a case of adjustment.

Texas


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Another 'simpler' solution maybe a seatbelt buckle snagged in the mechanism? Can you pull them all out at the bottom?

A


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*Bed frame*

Have you sorted out your bed problem then?

If so what did you do?

Texas


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for your continued interest, it's a job for the weekend!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*hi*

we had a van with a rock and roll bed,this also got stuck, now i can't remmember if the pivot bolts dropped out or worked loose, loose i think as when looking at them you couldn't see anything wrong, just tightened them up and all was well
pete


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

My first job will be to identify the "pivot bolts"! Then I'm not sure from Texas's post whether they should actually be tight or not.


I suspect there will be much cursing and bleeding knuckles, I'm NO mechanic even of a good day.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

The pivot bolts I spoke of - that join the Left and Right assemblies to the anchor brackets - are fastened with nylon inserted nuts ie,'NYLOC' they are a sort of lock nut that doesn't need to be 'dogged up'. Leave the bolts, nylocs and washers ass, tight but be able to turn the bolt with a little effort this along with the spacer washers allows the hinge assemblies to move. Are the large springs still in place on the hinge mechanism?

Try operating the R&R without the cushions in place.

Texas


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

OK, I'm not sure we're discussing the same system, couldn't find any springs under there at all. Also removing the seat cushions may or may not be easy, it doesn't look easy, but I have covers on that were a nightmare to fit. I'm a bit reluctant to remove them without good reason in order to see if the cushions come out.

I have found a way it seems to work. If I lift the squab as per instructions and pull towards me nothing happens and the seat simply stays locked at 90 degrees except the back is now horizonatal. However if I then continue to push on the underside of the seat squab so the seat cushion is now pushing against the seat back, and then fold it down, low and behold it goes all the way flat.

I regret I completely fail to see how it works and remain ignorant of the whole thing, but at least I've found what appears to be a fix.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

No matter...alls well that ends well.

Texas


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for the advice and support.


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

> I have found a way it seems to work. If I lift the squab as per instructions and pull towards me nothing happens and the seat simply stays locked at 90 degrees except the back is now horizonatal. However if I then continue to push on the underside of the seat squab so the seat cushion is now pushing against the seat back, and then fold it down, low and behold it goes all the way flat.


That is the way it works with me as well, on the inside there are some springloaded hooks (don't know how to describe it precisely) and by doing it as said above you hear a "click" and the bed is flat. 
On my previous VW camper (a T3) the system was about the same apart from the fact that you could see the whole system. This had its advantages but it was also possible to get the bed linen stuck in the hooks and springs.

Leo


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

vw_busje said:


> > I have found a way it seems to work. If I lift the squab as per instructions and pull towards me nothing happens and the seat simply stays locked at 90 degrees except the back is now horizonatal. However if I then continue to push on the underside of the seat squab so the seat cushion is now pushing against the seat back, and then fold it down, low and behold it goes all the way flat.
> 
> 
> That is the way it works with me as well, on the inside there are some springloaded hooks (don't know how to describe it precisely) and by doing it as said above you hear a "click" and the bed is flat.
> ...


Did you recognise my original description? I'm still interested to know what the little stamping that rotates on the end of the squab, (well below it in the gubbins actually), is supposed to do.


----------

